# Traction Control Issue...



## LawdoG247 (Aug 27, 2010)

Forgive my ignorance if this issue has been addressed previously as after hours of searching this site and many others, I am unable to find an adequate answer.

I just bought this car last wednesday and everything is in order and how it should be except for the traction control switch. Traction control is working, I am just unable to disable it with the switch. I have tested it in rain and on gravel, it functions as expected along with showing the indicator of a traction loss on the dash display. My questions would be:

Has anyone else had similar problems?
Is the switch tied in to the fuse box?
Does anyone know where I can get some detailed schematics for an '04?

I will make every attept at figuring this out on my own, but any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

it very well could of been disconected under the button


----------



## LawdoG247 (Aug 27, 2010)

I've been thinking about that, but I wasn't eager to tear into any consoles without consoling with the wealth of online knowledge out there. Any tips on getting it off in one piece? I am pretty mechanically inclined, I worked on tanks in the Army and I work on construction equipment daily; however, there is no amount of gracefullness required when working on such equipment. Thanks for the reply man.


----------



## LawdoG247 (Aug 27, 2010)

Found the problem, I guess the previous owner was afraid that someone would reach over and disable it while driving so he zip tied the plug out of sight under the center console.


----------



## Sciggy (Aug 29, 2010)

Guess you know that the car couldn't have been driven that hard if the traction control switch wasn't in use haha!


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

LawdoG247 said:


> I just bought this car last wednesday. Traction control is working, I am just unable to disable it with the switch. I have tested it on gravel, it functions as expected.


Was your paint damaged before this gravel testing?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Sciggy said:


> Guess you know that the car couldn't have been driven that hard if the traction control switch wasn't in use haha!


Good point! :cheers


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

yeah id say if hes the second owner im pretty sure he got a good deal on that one. good job! most of these cars are drivin hard and put up wet :lol:


----------

